# since udev, no /dev/sequencer anymore

## yfh2

Hello,

I have a trouble with alsa OSS emulation :

Since udev appeared on my box, I suffered several pains in the neck, amongst them the fact that /dev/sequencer is not created by udev.

Not only at boot time, have I to restart alsasound init script to get oss sound (because 1st time, the devices are not created by udev), but whatever I try, I can't get /dev/sound/sequencer to be created.

```

cat /proc/asound/devices

  4: [0- 0]: hardware dependent

  8: [0- 0]: raw midi

 19: [0- 3]: digital audio playback

 18: [0- 2]: digital audio playback

 26: [0- 2]: digital audio capture

 25: [0- 1]: digital audio capture

 16: [0- 0]: digital audio playback

 24: [0- 0]: digital audio capture

  0: [0- 0]: ctl

  1:       : sequencer

  6: [0- 2]: hardware dependent

  9: [0- 1]: raw midi

 10: [0- 2]: raw midi

 33:       : timer

```

```

cat /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udevd.rules

# sound devices

KERNEL=="adsp",         NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="adsp[0-9]*",      NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="audio",      NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="audio[0-9]*",      NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="dsp",         NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="dsp[0-9]*",      NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="mixer",      NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="mixer[0-9]*",      NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="sequencer",      NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

KERNEL=="sequencer[0-9]*",   NAME="sound/%k", SYMLINK+="%k", GROUP="audio"

```

```

/etc/init.d/alsasound restart

Loading driver...

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

/dev/sequencer: No such file or directory

FATAL: Error running install command for snd_seq_oss                      [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-emu10k1-synth ...                                       [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-midi ...                                            [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                             [ ok ]

Setting default volumes...

```

this is the output of dmesg when I restart alsasound :

(the card is on IRQ11, but not alone)

```

...

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

```

Any idea where to look at ?

----------

## Headrush

What is the output of

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SEQ
```

and

```
cat /etc/modules.d/alsa
```

and

```
modprobe -l | grep snd
```

as root.

----------

## yfh2

```

cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SEQ

#

```

nothing ...

As a matter of fact, I looked into the kernel config and I did not compile kernel alsa modules, because i'm using alsa-driver package (and I understand it causes trouble ...)

Just for a try, I tried to recompile with alsa kernel, and I got into a compile failure :

```

* udev: >> Compiling...

COMMAND: make j1  EXTRAS="extras/scsi_id extras/volume_id extras/ata_id extras/run_directory extras/usb_id extras/floppy extras/cdrom_id extras/firmware" USE_KLIBC=true KLCC=/var/tmp/genkernel/3991.17716.3134.30842/klibc-build/bin/klcc USE_LOG=false DEBUG=false udevdir=/dev all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.3.10

* Running with options: --xconfig all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "EXTRAS="extras/scsi_id extras/volume_id extras/ata_id extras/run_directory extras/usb_id extras/floppy extras/cdrom_id extras/firmware" USE_KLIBC=true KLCC=/var/tmp/genkernel/3991.17716.3134.30842/klibc-build/bin/klcc USE_LOG=false DEBUG=false udevdir=/dev all" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

* -- End log... --

```

But that is an other issue

```

cat /etc/modules.d/alsa

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.1 2003/08/05 21:07:55 johnm Exp $

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

#option snd-cs46xx snd_index=0 external_amp=1

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

post-install snd-seq-oss /usr/bin/sfxload /usr/share/sounds/sf2/CT4MGM.SF2

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.10 ---

options snd  device_mode=0666

alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1

alias sound-slot-0 snd-emu10k1

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

```

```

modprobe -l | grep snd

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/usb/usx2y/snd-usb-usx2y.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/usb/snd-usb-lib.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/usb/snd-usb-audio.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/riptide/snd-riptide.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/asihpi/snd-asihpi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/asihpi/snd-asihpi-lib.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/snd-ad1889.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/vx222/snd-vx222.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/ymfpci/snd-ymfpci.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/trident/snd-trident.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/trident/snd-trident-synth.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/rme9652/snd-hdspm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/rme9652/snd-rme9652.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/rme9652/snd-hdsp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/nm256/snd-nm256.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/mixart/snd-mixart.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/korg1212/snd-korg1212.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/ice1712/snd-ice17xx-ak4xxx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/ice1712/snd-ice1724.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/ice1712/snd-ice1712.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1x.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1-synth.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/cs46xx/snd-cs46xx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/ca0106/snd-ca0106.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/au88x0/snd-au8830.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/au88x0/snd-au8820.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/au88x0/snd-au8810.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/ali5451/snd-ali5451.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-bus.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/ac97/snd-ak4531-codec.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-mona.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-mia.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-layla24.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-layla20.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-indigoio.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-indigodj.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-indigo.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-gina24.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-gina20.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-echo3g.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-darla24.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/echoaudio/snd-darla20.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/pcxhr/snd-pcxhr.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/pdplus/snd-pdplus.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/snd-via82xx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/snd-via82xx-modem.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/snd-sonicvibes.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/snd-rme96.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/snd-rme32.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/snd-maestro3.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/snd-intel8x0m.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/snd-hdspm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/snd-fm801.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/snd-es1968.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/snd-es1938.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/snd-ens1371.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/snd-ens1370.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/snd-cs4281.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/snd-cmipci.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/snd-bt87x.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/snd-azt3328.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/snd-atiixp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/snd-atiixp-modem.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/snd-als4000.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/synth/emux/snd-emux-synth.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/synth/snd-util-mem.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/isa/wavefront/snd-wavefront.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/isa/sb/snd-sbawe.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/isa/sb/snd-sb8.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/isa/sb/snd-sb8-dsp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/isa/sb/snd-sb16.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/isa/sb/snd-sb16-dsp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/isa/sb/snd-sb16-csp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/isa/sb/snd-sb-common.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/isa/sb/snd-emu8000-synth.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/isa/gus/snd-gusmax.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/isa/gus/snd-gusextreme.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/isa/gus/snd-gusclassic.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/isa/gus/snd-gus-synth.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/isa/gus/snd-gus-lib.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/isa/es1688/snd-es1688.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/isa/es1688/snd-es1688-lib.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4236.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4236-lib.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4232.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4231.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4231-lib.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/isa/ad1848/snd-ad1848.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/isa/ad1848/snd-ad1848-lib.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/isa/opti9xx/snd-opti93x.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/isa/opti9xx/snd-opti92x-cs4231.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/isa/opti9xx/snd-opti92x-ad1848.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/isa/opti9xx/snd-miro.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/isa/msnd/snd-msnd-pinnacle.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/isa/snd-sscape.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/isa/snd-sgalaxy.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/isa/snd-opl3sa2.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/isa/snd-es18xx.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/isa/snd-cmi8330.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/drivers/vx/snd-vx-lib.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401-uart.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/drivers/opl4/snd-opl4-synth.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/drivers/opl4/snd-opl4-lib.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/drivers/opl3/snd-opl3-synth.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/drivers/opl3/snd-opl3-lib.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/drivers/snd-virmidi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/drivers/snd-serialmidi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/drivers/snd-serial-u16550.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/drivers/snd-portman2x4.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/drivers/snd-mtpav.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/drivers/snd-dummy.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/drivers/snd-aloop.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/i2c/other/snd-tea575x-tuner.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/i2c/other/snd-ak4xxx-adda.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/i2c/other/snd-ak4114.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/i2c/snd-i2c.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/i2c/snd-cs8427.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/instr/snd-ainstr-simple.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/instr/snd-ainstr-iw.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/instr/snd-ainstr-gf1.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/instr/snd-ainstr-fm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-virmidi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-midi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-midi-emul.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-instr.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-dummy.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd-rtctimer.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd-rawmidi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd-pcm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd-page-alloc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/snd-hwdep.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/synth/snd-util-mem.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/synth/emux/snd-emux-synth.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1-synth.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-rtctimer.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-rawmidi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-hwdep.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-virmidi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-emul.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko

```

----------

## Headrush

Try adding this to /etc/modules.d/alsa

```
alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss
```

and then run modules-update.

Next time you emerge alsa-driver, try to select only the driver for your card and save some time.

----------

## yfh2

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Try adding this to /etc/modules.d/alsa
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

I did that (as a matter of fact, I had those settings in a previous /etc/modules.d/alsa but somehow it got wiped out (not by me !)

However, it did not work. So I added 

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" to /etc/make.conf

and re-emerged alsa-driver.

Now I'm in a total loss :

```

/etc/init.d/alsasound start

 

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_util_mem (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/synth/snd-util-mem.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_emu10k1 (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                     [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error running install command for snd_seq_oss                      [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                       [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error running install command for snd_seq_oss                      [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                                                                       [ !! ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                             [ ok ]

```

```

dmesg

snd_util_mem: Unknown symbol snd_compat_kzalloc

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_compat_kzalloc

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_mixer

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_bus

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_compat_kzalloc

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol __snd_util_mem_alloc

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_util_memhdr_new

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol __snd_util_mem_free

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_util_memhdr_free

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol __snd_util_memblk_new

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_write

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_compat_kzalloc

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_compat_kstrdup

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_compat_kzalloc

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_seq_oss: Unknown symbol snd_compat_kzalloc

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_compat_kstrdup

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_verbose_printk

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_compat_kzalloc

```

I have no drivers, no nothing :-(, and no idea where to get at ...

Just for the mention :

```

cat /proc/asound/devices

  1:       : sequencer

 33:       : timer

```

Any idea ?

----------

## Headrush

You have that problem because you messed with the in-kernel ALSA drivers and now there is a symbol issue between the alsa-driver modules and the in-kernel ALSA drivers.

The solution is to remove /lib/modules/yourkernelname and then rebuild build the modules for your kernel.

(make modules_install)

Either stick with alsa-driver package or the in-kernel ALSA modules, both work just as well especially for the emu10k1. Soon as you emerge both, you'll have issues like that.

----------

## yfh2

Yes, I realised that :-(

Thanks for holding my hand ...

So I recompiled the kernel without alsa, and re-emerged alsa-drivers

Now I'm back to the original situation (refer first post) except that I have put the following lines in /etc/modules.d/asla

```

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

```

I get exactly the same result : 

```

* Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

/dev/sequencer: No such file or directory

FATAL: Error running install command for snd_seq_oss                      [ !! ]

```

and dmseg gives

```

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

```

So, I'm right at the beginning :-(

----------

## yfh2

Know the story of the pilot ?

Copilot saying : Captain, we got a problem : engine n° 2 in on fire

Captain : Jettison reactor N°2. No problem.

So goodbye udev. Cheers devfs again

Now :

- Alsa sequencer gets working again

- OSS sequencer gets working again

- All OSS devices are working again (I had to restart alsasound script to get more devices)

and because sequencer was not my only trouble :

- scanner is recognised again (udev had dropped it)

- usb key gets properly unmounted (udev did unmount process never end)

----------

## Headrush

 *yfh2 wrote:*   

> So goodbye udev. Cheers devfs again
> 
> Now :
> 
> - Alsa sequencer gets working again
> ...

 

Glad you got it working, but since devfs is deprecated, you may end up with more problems later on as device interaction with HAL becomes more polished. Udev does work with all those things, so it probably just some configuration issues. 

Udev shouldn't have anything to do with unmounting your volumes.

----------

## yfh2

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Glad you got it working,
> 
> 

 

Yes, me too :-)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> you may end up with more problems later on 
> 
> 

 

Yes, I'm aware of that, that's why I tried to switch to udev, but no game.

Honestly, I really don't know where to start with. I just posted the alsa problem in this thread, but I can assure you the others are real pain :

When loading the scsi module for the scanner, I get a whole bunch of errors message at bootup. The driver ends up loaded, but no scanner at the other end.

As for usb, I can unmount as root, but when I do it from the desktop, the KDE message box never receives the signal that the device is unmounted.

For alsa, you know everything.

But now that I have devfs working, I could give udev more tries, but I admit I don't feel really like.

Thanks for your help anyway

----------

## dkaplowitz

 *Headrush wrote:*   

> You have that problem because you messed with the in-kernel ALSA drivers and now there is a symbol issue between the alsa-driver modules and the in-kernel ALSA drivers.
> 
> The solution is to remove /lib/modules/yourkernelname and then rebuild build the modules for your kernel.
> 
> (make modules_install)
> ...

 

Man, thanks so much for this. I've been without sound for like a week and have been too busy with other stuff to look into it. The first hit on my error and here's the solution! One of Gentoo's greatest assets is this forum. Thanks again!

Dave

----------

